# [H Onyxia] untamed sucht



## cyth onyxia (28. Oktober 2009)

Die Gilde untamed sucht noch aktive Spieler für den aktuellen Content. <br><br>Raidzeiten: <br>Mo, Mi, Do + So 19:00 &#8211; 23:00 Uhr <br><br>Raidfortschritt: <br>10er Ulduar 13/14 + GotUR und Champion of Ulduar 25er <br>Ulduar 13/14 + 9/13 HMs <br>10er PDoK 5/5 45+ 25er PDoK 4/5 <br>ICC 25 7/9 <br><br>Wir bieten: <br>- Engagiertes Team und erfahrene Gilden- und Raidleitung <br>- Faires DKP System <br>- Spass beim Raiden <br>- Familäres Gildenklima <br><br>Wir fordern: <br>- Spaß am Raiden in einer großen Gruppe <br>- Erfahrung im Content <br>- Engagement und Enthusiasmus <br>- umfassende Beherrschung seiner Klasse <br>- Ein funktionierendes Headset und TS3 Client <br><br>Du hast Interesse? Dann schreib uns doch einfach eine Bewerbung oder melde Dich ingame bei folgenden Spielern: <br>Für Healer: Delíght <br>Für Tanks: Vacabo und Cyth <br>Für DDs: Lerandor oder Arcantia <br><br>Welche Klassen gesucht werden könnt ihr jederzeit auf www.untamed-onyxia.de herausfinden.


----------



## Illaya (28. Oktober 2009)

eure Homepage funktioniert nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bucksman (28. Oktober 2009)

Illaya schrieb:


> eure Homepage funktioniert nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jop leider, wird wohl aber demnächst wieder gehen ^^ also ein bissl geduld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/push ^^


----------



## Bucksman (28. Oktober 2009)

HP ist wieder online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cyth onyxia (29. Oktober 2009)

/push!


----------



## cyth onyxia (5. November 2009)

/push


----------



## cyth onyxia (10. November 2009)

/push


----------



## cyth onyxia (16. November 2009)

/up!


----------



## cyth onyxia (5. Januar 2010)

/up!


----------



## cyth onyxia (13. Januar 2010)

/push


----------



## cyth onyxia (26. Januar 2010)

/push! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cyth onyxia (5. Februar 2010)

/up


----------

